# Cool Silmarillion names...



## brandyk915

Hello,
Not sure if this is the place for this but here goes... I have two cats with LOTR names, Strider and Gandalf. Soon I am getting a black, purebread doberman and I want to keep in the tradition of these Tolkien names. I was thinking of something a little more obscure (not something from any of the movies) and there are many cool names in the Silmarillion, but I am not sure of all their meanings and or pronunciations (plus there are just so many of them!) just wondering does anyone out there have any suggestions for a cool name for my dog from the Silmarillion? I was thinking Melkor but...who knows. Thanks if you have any suggestions...


----------



## Greenwood

How about Grond?


----------



## Lantarion

Grond is an excellent name for a dog! Seriously! 
Melkor, um.. That would be like naming him Satan.. 
Grond is great, but some other suggestions are Huan (although that sounds pretty Spanish; Juán! ), Húrin, Nahar, Oromë... Etc!

But grond is cool, think about it!


----------



## Melian_the_Maya

I don't know, for a black Doberman, a more proper name would be Sauron... or Maeglin (he was half Dark Elf, wasn't he?) or maybe Carcharoth (the deadly hound that bit off Beren's arm).


----------



## Saermegil

Turin perhaps?


----------



## brandyk915

*like the name Mageglin*

but I am not sure how to pronounce it can anyone help me?


----------



## Flame of Udûn

Maeglin:
my'gleen (with the first syllable pronounced just as the English word 'my')


----------



## Elessar II

Hmmm, important question: what is the dog's sex?

Coz' I don't think Grond would be a very good name for a female dog (even if she is a Doberman).
Although, if the dog is a male, the name Grond would definitely get my vote.


----------



## celebdraug

Is there something perticular!


----------

